# Separatory funnel for yeast rinsing



## nosco (2/3/17)

Has anyone ever tried a separatory flask/funnel for rinsing yeast? Could be handy for getting it into freezer tubes as well?

https://youtu.be/7cSdD6FqXUc


----------



## Glomp (2/3/17)

I also thought about getting one but was worried about the valve being too small.

Being a cheapo I have ordered this to give it a go but hasn't been delivered yet.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tool-Batter-Dispenser-900ML-Separator-Funnel-Cream-Measuring-Cup-Muffin-/282257744897?ssPageName=ADME:LMR:AU:1123

It will be interesting how it works on yeast separation. Or I suppose I can use it on pikelets if that doesnt work


----------



## michaeld16 (2/3/17)

A drunken night on ebay saw me purchase a $20 sep funnel thinking that this would revolutionize my yeast rinsing, maybe a better quality one would be ok but the glass stop cock on mine was quite a rough surface, it did come apart completely for cleaning but i reckon the rough surface would be a bastard for sanitising. It lives deep in a box somewhere in the brewery. The tall skinny jar i have always used still works great the labels come off long time ago so no idea what it was, probly some pasta sauce or something.


----------



## TSMill (2/3/17)

Tried and failed. Could not establish any flow after letting any trub settle.


----------

